# Carley is very ill!!!!



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Long story I will try to make short as possible!
This morning when I took Sami and Carley out at 5am Carley had a solid poo followed by diarrhea. She ate her breakfast fine. Husband was off today so I told him to watch her while I was at work. About noon she vomited all her breakfast and had 2 more diarrheas. When I got home at 2pm she had another diarrhea and was lethargic and sitting constantly at the back door as if she was afraid she would poo in the house. I had to make an instant decision . . to the Vet or not as it is Friday. I called right away and took her in. Her temp was normal, so based on symptoms they took an xray to rule out a blockage . . that was good. Then they drew blood for pancreatitis or colitis and several other things. All ok. Then they ran a CBC and her electrolytes were good. She did a rectal exam and there was a lot of blood! She said either she would keep her with IV fluids for the weekend, or give fluid 250cc under the skin, shot for nausea and Metronitrozole pill for tummy.
I chose the immediate fluid and to take her home. So they ran that in, gave the injection and loaded me with meds. The Vet gave me her HOME phone # (she lives just up the street from us) and told me to call her at 9am to report her condition as they are closed tomorrow (OMG I am soooo glad I took her in as I almost didnt). 
So we are home now and I learned a hard lesson in Dog insurance . . never heard of it (other then on this site) and dont know if it is even offered here . . . but the vet bill just for today was $465!!!!!!!!!! OMG I almost threw up myself!! 
She is resting now and seems lethargic, but looks ok. The final diagnosis was gastroenteritis in leu of saying she was puzzled. She has refused any food, so thats a first for sure, is drinking some water and just did a pee. I will stay up all night if needed to make sure she is ok. The Vet said to expect some bloody diarrhea as it will take 24hrs for her tummy to settle down at best.
I did gradually over a weeks time change her from Fromm puppy to adult food . . .dont know if that was the problem or not . . also husband said she grabbed up "something" on their walk yesterday and he never was able to see what it was!! That could have been the culprit, we dont know what it was as it was gone in one gulp! 
Sooo thats the short of it . . . please pray for my little girl that her recovery is swift as her tummy is very empty right now . . . as is my bank account!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci I am praying for Carley and you. She will be ok. My mom's dog Penny went through almost the same thing. They were sure it was an obstruction but in the end she just got better.
We have pet insurance for the same reason. The visit that day cost my parents over 600$
Please keep us updated! (((HUG)))


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh my poor Carley!!!! Sending prayers your way. I hope she gets to feeling better


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Nanci, how scary. Well done for acting swiftly and getting her treatment. I hope she has a good nights rest and makes a speedy recovery. Sending some ((hugs)) over the pond to you guys.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk Nanci. Sorry to hear about lovely Carley. Hopefully she will be back to normal in a few days. You did the right thing getting her to a vet. Re the insurance. Definitely worth while, I wouldn't be without it. I'm sure you will find an insurer for your 'poos. Keep us updated x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm so sorry for you sweety, hope all is well. but,, you have to watch cockapoos so very close ,they will eat any thing and they are so very fast at it, ginger grabbed up some thing in my yard the other day and i quickly grabbed it from her ,and it looked like a piece of skin from a dead animal. .i had it in my hand and when i looked at it i all most barfed,it was gross..so you have to be supper fast with them ..i got you covered in the prayer department ok.i know she will be ok.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thinking for u. Hope it all clears up for you.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thinking of you, get well soon Carley!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ohhh Nanci! Poor little carley  I hope she makes a speedy recovery and you will both be i my thoughts! Big hugs xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Thinking of you all.....hope she is feeling better really soon. Big Hugs Xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Ooooh Nanci, what a scare! Poor you and Carley. What a good job you acted so swiftly. Sending you big hugs and a very gentle tummy rub fo little Carley.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Nanci... What a nightmare for you all 

Well done on acting so promptly and I hope Carley's feeling a bit Perkier today

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way 

:hug::hug::hug:

xxx


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Nanci 
Thinking of you and Carley,also hope the financial worries are not to much of a strain on you ,take care lynda xx


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Thinking of you and Carley and hope she maks a full recovery soon. XXX


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw poor you - sending lots of get well wishes & cuddles from Darcie xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope Carley is better today and that you didn't have a bad night x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind replys . . I was literally in tears reading them!
Carley slept beside my husband on the couch for 3 hrs after we got home. We fed her 3 tablespoons of chicken and rice at 8pm and she ate all of it and wanted more, but just stopped there. she drank some water also. We stayed up until after midnight as she was still very lethargic and finally put her in her crate with her buddy puppy pal. I got up at 
6am and she looked better! We went outside and she did a pee and then laid down in the grass. I picked her up and fed her 1/2 scrambled egg with rice and tiny bit of chicken and she gobbled it down. Gave her medications with small piece of cheese and she is now down again sleeping. Her eyes look brighter and she is wagging her tail if I speak to her. I was praising the Lord for her improvement!! She has still not done a poo, but her tummy was totally empty, so after her nap we will see.
On a personal note . . what I have not revealed is that my husband and his entire crew at work lost their government contract 2 weeks ago after 17 yrs with the same company. So we have had a stressful 2 weeks with sending resumes' to many different companies around the states. We realized this would possibly mean a move for us and this was especially concerning to me as my 2 daughters, 7 grandchildren and 82 yr old mother (who I am responsible for . . with pleasure) are here and I was quite overwhelmed. We are very trusting in the Lords will in our lives and I had to totally surrender this decision to his direction or it would consume my sanity!!
That being said . . he has received several offers . . some as far away as Texas . .but one very promicing one in Orlando Florida! He is traveling for an interview on Monday and if this materilizes with a sound salary offer, he will be commuting and I will stay here for now, with an imminent move in a yr. This is truly prayers answered if all goes well!!
So sorry to consume so much space, but just needed to purge a little as Carley being so sick was really at a horrible time, but all things are for a reason, and she is our little baby girl and I just wanted her taken care of!!
Thank you all again for your sweet replies, this site has been a source of solace and peace . . and humor for me and has sustained me thru some trying times!!
I will post again as the day goes on as she is still sleeping a lot, but much better so far.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my, so sorry to hear about carley and that you are having such a stressful time right now, ..lets hope you all end up happily in Florida. Big hugs and I hope Carley recovers quickly x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci I am so sorry you have been going through all of this. I will continue to pray for you and your family that all turns out well. (which is will) I am glad you shared this with us and hope you continue to lean on us.
I am so glad Carlie is doing better. It is so stressful when they are sick. :hug:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear about all the bad stuff that has been going on in your life, Nanci. Everything sounds a bit more positive today, what with Carley feeling brighter, and the job interview for your husband on Monday. Fingers crossed for you all Keep us posted.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thinking of you, Nanci, and hoping all goes well with the Orlando job.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

so sorry to hear about carley and the troubles you have at the moment,sending you big huge scottish hugs xxx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow, just saw this thread...hope Carley gets better soon, and best of luck to your husband! Fingers crossed for both!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Nanci you have had a tough few weeks, I hope Carley is truly on the mend and that your husbands new contract comes through. Wishing you and your family, the human and furry ones lots of love and sending you positive UK vibes across the ether :hug::hug:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Just spoke with the Vet and she said her update sounded grand and to just keep doing the same . . said not to worry if she did not have a poop for a day or 2 as her tummy was very empty. She just had a run in the yard with ears flying and throwing a stick in the air, so she seems just fine for now!! (I promice you I have lots more grey hairs now for Miss Clairol to handle!!) lol
I also went online and applied for INSURANCE with VPI today . . I learned an expensive lesson . . will cost about $54 per month for the both of them . . but thats ok . . I want my poos covered from here on!!!
Thank you so much for the sweet wishes for my husbands interview on Monday . . he will stay over until Tuesday so I will post the outcome as soon as I know! Paws crossed!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nanci - just checking on and caught this thread - read the opening page with my heart in my mouth. So glad that Carley is so much better... We love them so much it is terrible when they are ill.
Hope your husband's interview goes well on Monday. Will be praying!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I am so glad to hear that everything is looking up, what a worry for you. I hope that she bounces back to 100% quickly and that the interview goes well x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great news on Carley... Hoping each day sees an improvement 

Keeping everything crossed for your husbands interview on Monday...

I'm sure you'll be on tenterhooks :call2: 

xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow Nanci, what a lot you have on your plate just now! I am glad that Carley is a little brighter, fingers crossed that continue and she is fit and well in no time. Best of luck also with the interview and possible move, once the shock has worn off and you begin to get your head around the logistics of moving and sorting your family out, I bet it will be very exciting!! Lots of positive thoughts coming your way


----------



## KB 1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh nanci what a nightmare, sounds like carley is getting better now thankfully, it's amazing how quickly they can bounce back. Hope all goes well on Monday xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh it really knocks you when they are ill and not what you need when there are other worrying things going on in your life. So so pleased that she seems a lot brighter now, I'm sure shell be back to her normal self pretty soon.
Thinking about you and your family, everything crossed that you get the best possible solution, trying my bestest to send you positive vibes across that pond xxxxxxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Nanci, poor you, just catching up with this thread. I'm so glad that Carley is improving, i'm sure she'll be back to her usual self really soon - sounds like it was probably whatever she had picked up, just the other day I met a Cockapoo on his first walk since an op to remove something he had eaten. Hope your hubby gets a brilliant job offer very soon.xxx


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Thinking of you. Hope she continues to go from strength to strength. Love to you both. X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all again so much . . I'm still getting muddy every time I read a post!! (think its just an emotional time right now). I'm really much better today, just seemed like a sunami was hitting! I cannot beleive the difference in Carley from yesterday to today? Its really unbelievable the improvement, she was so sick and lethargic . . . I thought for a few hours we were gonna loose her?? She had no fight in her, never made a peep through all the testing. All the staff were so sweet and comforting, even her groomer came in to see about her. The nurse I love so much took her to another room for her xray and drew her blood there while she was away from me . . AND she drew a little extra . . so when the Vet decited to do "one more panel of blood" and my heart sank, the nurse came in and put her arm around me and said "Nanci . . I drew enough the 1st time to cover this test" I could have kissed her!!! I was thinking "Thank you Lord that after 32 yrs of nursing others and honestly trying to go the extra mile even when I didnt feel like it . . I'm having moments of kindness from others". Wow, that really spoke volumes to me!
Carley has had another small meal and holding it down just fine so far, running around as if nothing happened at all . . my little precious loon!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What a fantastic caring vet nurse!!! Carley is obviously in good hands ! It's lovely when the good karma you have paid out for years comes back to you just when you need it


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh Nanci! Hugs to you! Can I just say, I feel your pain as we went through the EXACT same thing this week! Sammy threw up for 3 days and we also came home with a $400 vet bill. Ouch!! We think Sammy swallowed a bunch of pieces of a bully stick that got stuck and just took that long to work through. It was awful but after a few days he turned around. Like Carley, Sammy has never turned his nose up to food, so when he did that, I knew he was sick. After getting fluids and meds and finally getting him to eat some chicken and rice he perked up and has been okay since. 

I hope Carley is better soon. Sammy was just pitiful but he is totally back to normal now 

Hugs!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Jaclyn . . that sounds like an exact duplicate of symptoms!!! It WAS when she refused food that I was truly alarmed. She has a hardy appetite and I was so afraid after all the diarrhea and vomiting she was dehydrated. How did they administer fluids to Sammy? 
My vet used a system I have not seen in years!!! (used to see it in nursing). They inserted a rather large bore needle (she never moved or squeeled) under her skin on her back portion and administered 250cc of hydration fluid. It made a large lump that dispersed in about 2 hrs. It only took about 10 minutes! I have never seen that before. I am so glad Sammy is better now, . . . have you got insurance? I made a point to look on line today and purchase some . . should in retrospect have already done it, but you never expect to be blindsided by such a lump expense!! I looked at an itemized statement today and all charges seemed very fair . . they did a lot of work in just 2 hrs . . but I am very grateful as she seems almost 100% today . . just a little tired . . quite a difference.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope everything works out for you all and very glad Carley is on the mend. Good luck for tomorrow and hubby's interview.


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Nanci, I am not sure how they hydrated him but I will ask when I am in there next because I took him to the same place that Lucy is being held so I'm there a lot. They did 4 rounds of x-rays though and did a barium swallow. At first it did not look good because the barium didn't move out of his stomach but 2 hours later it had moved through. He was also super lethargic, poor boy, but I was also shocked at how fast he turned around. They also mentioned that he had an incredible amount of gas in his intestines. 

I must also look into this insurance thing. At one point I totally lost it because both my dogs were not home and we are already struggling to come up with the $$ for Lucy never mind a possible $1500 surgery for Sammy. I just keep thinking to myself that $400 is better than the $1500 surgery. 

I'm glad our poos are on the mend


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh and I must add that he also had terrible diarrhea but only managed to have one accident in the house. He tried.. Poor guy..


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Have only just read this thread Nanci but poor you! So glad to hear that Carley is improving. Biscuit went through something similar just before we got Honey. He found a discarded sandwich on a walk and then the following day started with all the symptons with blood and mucus in his poo. Thankfully we got him cleared up just before we collected Honey. I remember hose piping down the lawn every time he did a poo to try and get rid of the germs!

Big hugs and hope she's back to normal very soon! x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I do remember that with Biscuit! My they have very ticky tummies!! We will certainly be more careful on walks from now on! Its rather difficult to control 2 poos at the same time and keep eyes open for other dogs and cars and any other danger. But we will not trade the treasured walk, they do enjoy them so much!!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Poor you and poor Carley,hope she gets well soon. Thinking of you all x x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad to hear Carley is so much better! It's sounds like it was the mystery thing she ate on her walk! I wonder what it was? They are so quick, little monkeys! I am so pleased your husband has his interview on Monday! I hope everything goes well for him and things start looking up for you! Rachael xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Thinking of you Nanci, sending positive vibes your way! Hope Carley is back to her normal self soon! Poor Sami too, he must be feeling sad that his little sister is sick- give them both a big hug from me and my girls


----------



## Loubylou (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your lovely dog, sending good wishes your way


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread Nanci, what a worry for you. As we say in the UK, when one thing after another goes worryingly wrong - It never rains but it pours.

So glad Carly is on the mend and much, much perkier. Now fingers crossed for hubby and his job interview.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all so much for all the encouragement! Carley had a solid poo just a few minutes ago (never thought I would ever be so thrilled to see poop . . argh . . and then post about it!!! lol). She seems 100% today . . gobbling food and stretched out for a nap right now 
Hubby is on the road tomorrow for his job interview . . so fingers and paws crossed for a positive outcome with that!! He told Sami he could have his side of the bed just for 1 night to keep mummy company!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

That's great news !!!
Sounds like shes on the mend 
Good luck for the future I'm sure things will turn out ok.
We as a family had a really bad start to last year losing family members to cancer very suddenly and my husband losing his job twice in a few months ( after being constantly in work for over 30 years ) 
But things got better, he got a new job which he loves and then we had Merlin who we all adore.
I believe that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

So pleased to get your update on Carley. Keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow, too.  It would be nice if your husband hears right away. Waiting can be hard..


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I do firmly believe we will be just fine . . husband is a very good worker and has grand recommendations . . his age is the only factor at 60, but he looks much younger with his lovely black curls!! He and Carley have the exact same hair!! He works out all the time and is in great shape, so I think his work record will sell him as he plans on working for at least 10 more yrs. My mom has always said things come in "Threes" . . . soooo the job ending was first, Carley's illness was second and . . . . I got stopped by the police patrol today and was given THREE tickets!!!!!! Holy Cow "The hits just keep on comming!!!" I was only over the speed limit by 7 miles and hour, so I only got a Warning on that ticket, which will not cost any money nor go against my driving record . . . but this officer was OBVIOUSLY having a nasty attitude day . . soooo he also told me my license tag (which is covered by a plastic protective cover that was a bit dusty) could not be seen clearly and he gave me a ticket for that . . . AND he said my drivers side window was TINTED to dark and was over regulation????? I have had that car 5 yrs and have NEVER been told that??? I didnt tint them, thats how they were when I bought the car?? He further said I would not have to pay a fine if I had the tint removed and the cover on the tag removed. I thought . . . REALLY SIR?? He said he judges tint by if he cannot tell what color the drivers shirt is??? I said "Sir . . my sweater is grey . . and my cloth seats are grey also . . did you notice that?" He ignored me. I also pointed out 2 other cars that drove by as he was writing the ticket that had windows much darker than mine and said "Are their windows tinted to dark also" and he said "Yes they are" and kept writing!!! Soooo that was the third hit . . right?? I was far to angry to even cry on the rest of the way home . . 
I apologize as this rambling has little to do with poos . . but it sure has helped my feelings by just venting!! Thank you for tolerating my run of a bad week . . I still remain positive and my little Carley is full on so I am just fine!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad to hear Carley is getting better. They are our babies so we always worry about them. I would be beside myself is something happened to my Molly! Sending little Carley lots of hugs!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Nanci - what a day. If it wasn't so awful and unfair and REAL you'd laugh... 
Hope your husband's interview goes well. 
Big hug x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thinking of your hubby today. That policeman was a little too full of his own self importance, he can't be a very happy chappy, sounds a little like jobs worth to me. Lets hope someone cuts him some slack one day.
Hope today is a good day for you Nanci


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Just what you needed, Nanci, on top of everything else! Wishing your husband well for today, and thinking of you both  glad Carley is recovering well.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Nanci - what an *****!! (fill in what ever you think suits!), he must have had a really bad day, So hopefully that was the 3rd thing and it will be all good from now on, really glad Carley is doing so well.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Trying to fill in the gaps Dawn, but I never was any good with crosswords x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

thinking of you today and praying all goes well. so glad Carley is better.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i'm glad you lovely puppy is finely doing better,i was so worried about her, and your hubby will do just fine ,i see no problems there at all,,ok.,,,,,,.PS by the way if your tinted windows came from the factory that color it is legal no mater how dark they are ok


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh Nanci ! Can you appeal against the officer? I would, sugar lump is right if the windows were like that straight from the factory they have to be legal,it's only if you tiny them yourself and they are too dark! We aren't allowed our front ones tinted over here though! At least that's the third thing out of the way!  xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Nanci, how did your husband's interview go?


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Poor pup! I hope that she is back to normal now!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cmon Nanci, we need to know about your husband and his interview.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, havent posted about the interview as didnt want to offend anyone with it not being poo related?? Although everything we do involves them too!! lol
The interview was altogether not great. The site was under code as far as he was concerned and the workers apathetic at best. My husband is used to Government run simulator sites verses civilian and his expectations are high for records and codes. The salary offered was only a little under his current rate . . but we have to factor in being separated for a while and he would have the extra expense of lodging for himself and travel expenses for long weedends traveling home. Sooo . . not altogether ruled out, but a bit disapointing. He has an offier for a lateral transfer with the same company, different state . . Ohio . . which is 900 miles from here . . so more decisions with that. It is a high snow state, stinky weather . . No OFFENCE intended, but I dont like the snow as I have always lived in Georgia and we RARELY have snow here. So the plan would be for him to go for the 1st 6 months to a yr. and then decide if I would move also. He is still submitting resumes' to other closer sites, but no bites yet and we are on short time for a decision. I have been with the same Family Practice physician for 21 yrs and this would be a very hard job for me to leave!!!So the next 2 weeks will be critical life changing decisions for us and as of today we have no clue as to the outcome. Still trusting the Lord will open a position designed for our needs as miracles happen every day!!! Please continue to have us in your prayers for a great outcome to this!!
As for the tickets . . I have wresseled with appealing as I looked up the cost on line and it is $125 PER ticket for a total of $250!! Shocking for such trivial things as dark window and dirty car tag!!! I contacted my Eye physician and he would be willing to write a letter in my behalf stating an eye condition I have that is basicaly "Dry eye syndrome" that is badly affected by he glare of the sun and thus the need for tinted windows, but thats an office visit of $40, and I contacted an auto glass company that will replace the window tint (down to standard) for $50. So for peace of mind not to be stopped again, I think I will just change the tint, already removed the tag cover, and after that must find this police officer??? and show him the changes and he stated he would delete the tickets. Just the stress I needed for now!
Apologizes galore for the long post again . . but wanted to share and update so my poo family can keep us in their prayers. Thank you all fo much for your inquires! Carley is finishing her medication tomorrow and seems just fine, tearing around as normal, and I got a confirmation for our new Poo insurance Co. that Sami was accepted without any exclusions, and Carley with the exclusion of any payments for "gastroenteritis" for the next 6 months. That seems fair to me and I feel better having insurance on them both now. Thanks again for all the sweet thoughts and comments!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the update.... the whole ticket fiasco police noodnik business is just terrible and I don't blame you for going down the easiest path there... you poor thing. In six months time you'll probably laugh about it - but now you must just want to SCREAM!
Jobs - it is tough. You have to try the doors and have faith that the right one will swing open and your husband and you and your family will be happy.
Praying...


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Great news on the insurance for Carley and Sammi at least you won't have to worry now about being stuck with a large vet bill again! I feel that we are all here for each other on this forum not just our gorgeous poos, as you said what happens in our live affects theirs! I truly hope and pray that your husband finds a job that suits you both and doesn't take you too far from your family. I can imagine your distress at the thought of leaving your job  I haven't been commenting on here as much as I have arthritic pain in my fingers and wrists which is really annoying me!!! but just wanted to let you know im thinking of you. Xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Marzi . . believe it or not . . our family is already making jokes about the record for the "Most tickets at one time"!! And not the young drivers mind you . . the Meme of the family!! Right?? My mom said she was jealous . . as she is the Matriarch of the family and I have stolen her thunder!!!
JB . . made me tear up that you are responding to my trials through trials of your own! Thank you so much!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci I am glad you updated us! I will keep praying for you and I am so glad Carley is better


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Donna!!! Need all the prayers we can get!! My little girl is frisky again and being naughty right now chewing off pieces of her stuffed elephants ear!!! She and Sami got in a tug of war with her Buddy Dog that she has slept with from day 1 and when my husband and I looked up there was stuffing all over the room and Buddy had sustained a large laceration to the face that resulted in the loss of 1 of his eyes to the emergency repair shop!! Now he looks as if he is winking!! He is locked up during the day now, and only comes out at nite nite time for her to sleep with!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

too funny. we had to get a second puppy and slowly work him in. there hasn't been any tugging on him Jake just has loved him to death. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Hoping and praying that all turns out as you would wish, Nanci.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:Oh Nanci I truly hope everything works out :hug::hug::hug: Hoping and praying for good news soon. It's the uncertainty that eats away at you. Buckets full of luck sent your way xxxxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad Carley is improving.......just remember change does not have to be bad. Find your adventurous side and embrace the changes. Thinking of you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Update: My husband will be traveling to Savannah on Monday for an interview with a company that is highly recommended by others. We have been hopeing for this possibilty to open and he was called last week and asked to travel over. This is a 2 hr drive verses the 4 hr drive to Florida with the other interview that didnt go so well. Please keep us in your prayers as we are trusting in the Lords will for direction.
Sami and Carley have really enjoyed having him around and are becomming quite spoiled with all the extra time and attention. Carley is solidly a daddys girl and lays near him whenever she decides to be still. Sami sticks to me more and rested his head on my lap for the first time today . . . sooooo sweet.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Fingers are crossed for you guys.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck for Monday Mr Nanci xxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL - hope he is flattered by the *Mr Nanci* title, he should be!
Hope the interview goes well.
With prayers x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Everything crossed for Monday !


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Jaclyn said:


> Oh Nanci! Hugs to you! Can I just say, I feel your pain as we went through the EXACT same thing this week! Sammy threw up for 3 days and we also came home with a $400 vet bill. Ouch!! We think Sammy swallowed a bunch of pieces of a bully stick that got stuck and just took that long to work through. It was awful but after a few days he turned around. Like Carley, Sammy has never turned his nose up to food, so when he did that, I knew he was sick. After getting fluids and meds and finally getting him to eat some chicken and rice he perked up and has been okay since.
> 
> I hope Carley is better soon. Sammy was just pitiful but he is totally back to normal now
> 
> Hugs!



Wow! My Sadie had the same thing this week too and now I am thinking it maybe was her bully stick! Makes total sense because she has been going to town lately on hers...teething 4 1/2 mos. old. She gagged up a few pieces of kibble and water Tues. night, then again 5 min. later. Was whiny on Wednesday and wanted to hang out with us and not be alone. Thurs. morning she went out at 6:30 am, didn’t even eat and threw up a lot. Brought her in that morning and same thing…xray…nothing was blocked but a few small things were seen in the xray. Not sure what they were. Hoping they wouldn’t cause a blockage, they gave her the under the skin bag of 250 cc fluids, a shot for nausea and Metronitrozole. She wasn’t allowed to eat for 24 hours, only water. Then for 3 days she has to have a special can food from Iams that was prescription…1 tablespoon 3 times a day. Poor thing would cry when it was gone because she is hungry. But her spirits perked up right away and now I’m wondering if what she ate will pass. Haven’t found it yet. It is gross to have to look but I am so curious what she ate. My husband thought it was mulch from the yard because she was eating it earlier in the week. He thought she spit it out but maybe she didn’t. But the Bully stick was chewed pretty good. What do we give them to chew if there is such a risk for this? I feel they need to chew something but now I’m afraid to give her anything. I never give her rawhide. But now what?

Hope everyone’s pups are feeling better soon! And hoping the job opportunity comes through.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh poor Sadie!!! Sounds like the exact same treatment Carley got! She is just fine now, still has yet to have a totally solid poo, but is getting there. The great thing is they pop back quickly after being so very sick!! Hugs and kisses to little Sadie!! XXXOOOO


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci how are things with Hubby going?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Donna . . thanks for asking . . this has been a very slow process!! He has been on 2 interviews and neither of them offered a salary worth moving for. He does have a lateral offer we have not thought about as it is so very far from here in Ohio, which is over 900 miles away. Sooo now we are thinking about that offer as we need to make a decision soon. This is a high snow state and we have no snow here. The good thing is my sister has lived there for the past 20 yrs and will be at the same Air Force base as my husband will be. This will be a great help for the transition to help us establish with physicians, Vets, dentists, on and on. The down side is my mom is here and that will put both of her daughters a great distance away. She is 82 and I have been her support system here. My brother is still here and is retired, but its kinda not the same as a daughter as I look after all her health care and finiancial needs. Sooooo . . I'm not easily stressed, but there are lots of decisions to make and 2 daughters and 7 grandchildren are here also. I will be leaving my job with a physician for 21 yrs that I love. Our home will be paid for in 3 yrs and I was looking foward to retirement . . but that may change also. AND my big boy Sami does NOT travel well in a car despite many trips to try to solve this problem, he still gets car sick very easily. Thanks again for asking and please keep praying for us as this is a big change for us.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I will continue to pray that everything works out. It would be nice to be near your sister but leaving everyone else would be really hard. As a person who doesn't like snow (though stuck with it all the time) I can totally understand you not wanting that change either.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

*Hope all is well now*

will pray for you! 
Senyma


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you so much!! Still no job yet . . will keep you posted


----------

